# Healthcare for German moving to UK



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Good evening everyone,
I'm sure this information is available on the forum somewhere but I can't find it - could someone please point me in the right direction for finding out what the situation is regarding health care (reciprocal arrangements?) for a German moving permanently to live in England (with me, as my partner.) He's recently retired from self-employment in Germany, aged 63. I thought it would be simple and all he needed to do was register with my doctor. But he has heard from someone in Germany that this is not the case, and I'm trying to find out what any possible snags might be. He isn't going to be working in the UK.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Deeana said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I'm sure this information is available on the forum somewhere but I can't find it - could someone please point me in the right direction for finding out what the situation is regarding health care (reciprocal arrangements?) for a German moving permanently to live in England (with me, as my partner.) He's recently retired from self-employment in Germany, aged 63. I thought it would be simple and all he needed to do was register with my doctor. But he has heard from someone in Germany that this is not the case, and I'm trying to find out what any possible snags might be. He isn't going to be working in the UK.
> Thanks in advance,


you might be better asking on the Britain forum ?

Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------

